# Saskatchewan documents



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I thought of applying for Saskatchewan SINP. When I look at format of the documents need to be submitted, it is mentioned like scanned copies in pdf formats. Do I need to notary before scanning ? 

Please let us know if you guys have any information.


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Guys, any thoughts on this ?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

yashwanth.258 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought of applying for Saskatchewan SINP. When I look at format of the documents need to be submitted, it is mentioned like scanned copies in pdf formats. Do I need to notary before scanning ?
> 
> Please let us know if you guys have any information.


Hi,
I verified with my consultant PDF format is enough. I sent some of notarized docs they rejected and said PDF is enough.


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for your reply .. By the way which consultant you approached


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

yashwanth.258 said:


> Thanks for your reply .. By the way which consultant you approached


Hi,
I approached the consultant from Mumbai named opulentus....


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why would anyone pay a consultant for something that they can do themselves?


----------

